# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  The Great NZ .22 Ammo famine..

## Madmax

Hey , Down to my last 2 boxes of CCI subs . Got up early and went for a drive to Otaki H and F . Fiocchi .22 and that was it , got home rang Palmy and The hutt same answer . Rang Guncity ..same.
Going to be a lot of lucky critters around this spring. :Psmiley:

----------


## RabbitStu

Bow and arrows.

----------


## 223nut

Only a matter of time, seen a few posts saying various firearms are getting difficult to purchase.

----------


## Walker

Wholesalers are suffering from lack of supply orders are back logged.

----------


## Ryan

Christchurch Gun City still showing "high" stock levels of 1x500rds CCI subsonic.

----------


## kiwi-adam

@Madmax same iss in Hamilton, however the Fiochi is supposed madenin the CCI factory. Purchased a 500round brick of the 22 Subs. Same point of impact! Worth a try!

----------


## kiwi-adam

@Ryan it is false advertising! I went into local as per the website, they took me straight to the Fiochi stuff and said it was the same.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Just go to your local Farmlands/PGG Wrightson. They always have bricks in stock, cheaper than the chain stores too

----------


## zimmer

> @Madmax same iss in Hamilton, however the Fiochi is supposed madenin the CCI factory. Purchased a 500round brick of the 22 Subs. Same point of impact! Worth a try!


kiwi-adam where is your Fiocchi made? Italy, Mexico (Aguila) or USA?

I had some Mex Fiocchi subs and they were the most accurate susonic ammo I have ever used. Would love to find some more.

----------


## Madmax

> Just go to your local Farmlands/PGG Wrightson. They always have bricks in stock, cheaper than the chain stores too


Good thinking Ryan, forgot about Farmlands.

----------


## tiroahunta

Only found this out on Wednesday at GC Hamilton. I was lucky to source a couple of boxes in Te Awamutu. I doubt thered be any now...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Happy Jack

Rivers to ranges had heaps of .22 CCI in store today at Rangiora just bought a 100 brick this morning. But only 3 boxes of Federal fusion 22.250 ammo on the shelf, they said they have had a bit of a run on lately of 22.250. I was in to collect my Savage 22.250 that has just had a gunworks suppressor fitted. Can't test it until probably next weekend though.

----------


## Marty Henry

O'rourkes in Pleasant point always seem to have plenty of 22 250. Not much use to you i know but worth mentioning

----------


## Doghead

And my mates question why I hold so much excessive stock - You can NEVER have to much on hand...

----------


## zimmer

Went to the range today and shot off ~150 rounds.
Did a stock check when I got home and down to 8800 rounds. 
Need to watch my usage  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## faregame

That’s only 58 days worth then 

Careful

----------


## Max Headroom

> Went to the range today and shot off ~150 rounds.
> Did a stock check when I got home and down to 8800 rounds. 
> Need to watch my usage


Dire straits.

----------


## Finnwolf

> Dire straits.



Money for Nothing?

----------


## muzza

Think I'm down to about 10,000 rounds too

----------


## Max Headroom

> Money for Nothing?


More like "your latest trick." "

"Fiocchi is CCI. Oh and, these are not the droids you're looking for"

----------


## Ben Waimata

> Just go to your local Farmlands/PGG Wrightson. They always have bricks in stock, cheaper than the chain stores too


Farmlands Hastings has been sold out of 22 for weeks.

----------


## timattalon

I have limited stocks of bricks of 22LR including some of the Mex Fiacchi (Subs and super sonic). I know there is a ton of Highland around here somewhere too, I just have not found it yet. I have a lot of difficulty with shipping so probably only of assistance to those near chch who can pick up.

----------


## Clint Ruin

Guy I know in one of the GC stores shoots a bit of smallbore and in his gun the fiocchi goes to the same poi. Kills the same as cci as far as I can tell.

Its getting to the stage of get what you can as the shortages are going to be real and last a while with all the silliness in the states .

----------


## veitnamcam

I dont the understand the shipping problems?? Boats are still sailing all over the world, some of our finest can fly to US and back in the middle of the lockdown with suitcases full of P.
I do understand factorys may have closed or reduced production but freight is still moving?

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Happy Jack

> More like "your latest trick."


I think it's more of the "Iron hand."

----------


## timattalon

> I dont the understand the shipping problems?? Boats are still sailing all over the world, some of our finest can fly to US and back in the middle of the lockdown with suitcases full of P.
> I do understand factorys may have closed or reduced production but freight is still moving?
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Freight is, customs not so much...?

----------


## wanneroo

My understanding is that the Federal and CCI factories are running flat out but demand for ammo is like 2013 so I would expect the next six to 12 months of rimfire being in short supply.

----------


## caberslash

Thought Winchester .22 subs being made in Australia would make them a bit easier to get over in NZ?

----------


## zimmer

> Thought Winchester .22 subs being made in Australia would make them a bit easier to get over in NZ?


I think Winchester ceased manufacturing at Geelong a while back. 
The ozzie 22 ammo was always superior to the Yank stuff more the shame.

----------


## tiroahunta

> I think Winchester ceased manufacturing at Geelong a while back. 
> The ozzie 22 ammo was always superior to the Yank stuff more the shame.


As a aside to this a father and son Im doing a bit of small game shooting with is using Powerpoint (orange packet) without any barcode on it....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## caberslash

> I think Winchester ceased manufacturing at Geelong a while back. 
> The ozzie 22 ammo was always superior to the Yank stuff more the shame.


Crap, I'd better stock up if that is the case!

----------


## zimmer

> Crap, I'd better stock up if that is the case!


I think they ceased all ammunition manufacture in Oz in 2018.

----------


## Dama dama

> I think they ceased all ammunition manufacture in Oz in 2018.


Does that mean we are working our way through the last of the stocks then?

----------


## Clint Ruin

> Does that mean we are working our way through the last of the stocks then?


Yup not much left around now.

The american market has gone stupid with c19 / riots / upcoming election all combining to screw production while increasing demand .

Its not just ammo. If its imported the item will most likely be subject to shortages sooner or later

----------


## ZQLewis

Anyone tried 
www.shootingstuff.co.nz/

I have previously purchased from them. Mostly Eley & RWS rimfire.
I see eley subsonic HP 300 rnd for $41. Basic stuff from $6.30 a 50 rnds.

Oh and they now have the Hot RWS 22WMR which they did not have when I shot 22wmr.
Z

----------


## Dama dama

I was in Guncity Dunedin a few days back.  Plenty of .22 there at the moment, well except the CCI 45gr subs which my rifle loves...
But the fella there reckons there will be some major issues with all sorts of stuff, mainly due to shipping hold ups.

----------


## csmiffy

Anyone tried the really heavy Aguila subs?
Projectile is up over 50grs I think

----------


## gonetropo

> Anyone tried the really heavy Aguila subs?
> Projectile is up over 50grs I think


cant get them to cycle and horribly inaccurate , also since its dupont powder its dirty and not in a naughty girl way

----------


## zimmer

In USA I'm reading on a forum there of shortages. People stockpiling due to Covid, coming elections etc. Plus there's been a large uptake of new shooters, estimated at 2 million (not large I guess as a percentage of their population) and these newbies will further drag on stocks.

We are at the very end of the supply list. 

Even in normal times ammo like CCI subs get hard to find just before the next shipment is due.
Same as Lapua via Belmont - feast and then famine.

----------


## Max Headroom

Anybody noticing other hard to get calibers?

----------


## Jusepy

Is there a shortage of 22mag ammo also ?

----------


## ghosts

Last time I looked no .44-40 between 3 Napier outlets.

----------


## Happy Jack

My local shop had only 3 boxes of 22.250 last weekend, said they have had a run on that caliber

----------


## oraki

I was talking to the Kilwell traveler yesterday and asked about this. He said rimfire stock was running low, but was confident that centrefire would hold on ok. The 'mericans are hoarding it all for the upcoming end of the world.
Said all rifles and ammo are on a slow boat as well

----------


## GDMP

I can confirm that its getting harder to secure stock from the US and waiting times have increased significantly.....we were told the black lives protest disruption,Covid,and the coming presidential election especially are the culprits.Its all causing a lot of manufacturing delays and panic buying in the USA.

----------


## kukuwai

Checked out Richmond H+F and Mot gun city today just out of interest.

No Winchester subs or CCI subs. 

Richmond H+F have the cci segmented version.

Otherwise its either fiocchi or aguila.

The staff in both stores reckon its likely to get worse before it gets better.



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Konev

Guncity dunedin had a lot of subs, cci, aguila and fiocchi in stock today.

----------


## vulcannz

Same @ Guncity Wellington.

----------


## Madmax

Same @ Guncity Napier

----------


## Friwi

Same at guncity hamilton

----------

